# Go Rory!!!!



## Marvin (May 4, 2006)

Nice Guard work tonite on TUF Rory!!!!
Solomon was gassed at the end of the 1st, he just had too much show and not enough go.
Way to go Rory and Hardcore Gym!!!!


----------



## Cruentus (May 4, 2006)

Dude, that was the best episode yet. I thought it was awesome how Tito punked shamrock...I was rolling on the floor.

Rory fought very smart; I was impressed. He knew how to monopolize Sals weaknesses and take the win.

And as to being gased... that is the trainers fault, IMHO. Because Shamrock wasn't pushing them, his guys just don't have the ability to go the distance. This is just as much a conditioning game as anything else; and to be on a show like that where your only job is to TRAIN, there is no excuse for Shamrock not at least making sure his guys have the endurance to go 3 5min rounds. Now that Shamrock is pissed, he is probably going to do as Tito said - overwork his guys, possibly injure people in the process, and burn out his fighters for the next week.

Conditioning has to be a steady process; it isn't something that you can just throw together in a week or so.

I think that these fights also show how superior coaching and training matters as much as the individuals ability.

This show is just awesome; definatily my favorite. I learn a lot as a trainer just from watching.

Paul


----------



## Marvin (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, Tito is turning out to be a lot better coach than I thought. Called out the jab to high kick knockdown.
Didn't care to hear him dog out Rory a bit before the fight, a coach should never bad mouth his people in public. IMO
I thinks alot of  Shammy stuff tonight may have been his WWE acting coming out


----------



## Cruentus (May 5, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Yeah, Tito is turning out to be a lot better coach than I thought. Called out the jab to high kick knockdown.


 
Yup, he is very perceptive and calls out the right thing to do a lot; another sign of a good coach.



> Didn't care to hear him dog out Rory a bit before the fight, a coach should never bad mouth his people in public. IMO


 
True. Unfortunatily, we only get the sceens that the producers pick, and don't always see the entire picture in 'reality' shows. That said, it wouldn't have been so bad if Tito pepped talk Rory. I am guessing that he did, but they didn't show it so it looked like Tito just bad talked his own guy as if he expected him to lose with no attempt to get him through his confidence issues; which I am guessing is an innacurate portrayal.



> I thinks alot of Shammy stuff tonight may have been his WWE acting coming out


 
lol, probably.


----------



## green meanie (May 5, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Yeah, Tito is turning out to be a lot better coach than I thought. Called out the jab to high kick knockdown.


 
Same here. I'm finding myself starting to like Tito... never saw that coming. It was a great fight. Glad to see Solomon get sent packing. There's only so long that I can handle listening to someone run their mouth. I'd hit my limit with him.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 5, 2006)

I cannot say that I like any of the fighters or coaches.  That being said, Shamrock is doing a poor job in preparing and coaching overall and Tito is doing an excellent job.

It was nice to see Rory come through even though he appears to have low self confidence issues.  That may however just be another trick of the producers.  

One thing is for sure though that Solomon definately thought he was the better fighter!    Obviously his game is somewhat flawed.  It was definately one of there better fights with it being very close overall.

One interesting poinit regarding this show is that some of the guys just have limited overall skills.  Personally I think the producers want it that way to create mismatches.  That does however make the show interesting! 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## crushing (May 5, 2006)

I thought Solomon was hillarious.  I kind of wanted him to stick around a while, and thought he might after the first round.

Oh well, it wasn't the first time I've seen a fighter appear to dominate (even with Rory's good defense), only to get KO'd with the lone strike from his opponent.  The worse case of that was a Josh Koscheck fight that sticks in my mind.  Koscheck was completely dominating a fight that went to the third round.  There was about 20 seconds left and all he had to do was not get knocked out.  BAM!  Knee to his head and he is out.  That's one of the exciting things about fighting, you never know.


----------



## green meanie (May 5, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> That's one of the exciting things about fighting, you never know.


 
Yep. What cracked me up was when Solomon started to come around. "What happened?... Who won?... He did?... Well... that ain't right."  :rofl:
When you have to ask 'what happened?' and 'who won?' that's usually not a good sign...


----------



## mrhnau (May 5, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Yep. What cracked me up was when Solomon started to come around. "What happened?... Who won?... He did?... Well... that ain't right."  :rofl:
> When you have to ask 'what happened?' and 'who won?' that's usually not a good sign...



That tends to happen in knock-outs. they lose a few minutes of time. I've often seen boxers and MMAers alike not believe they were knocked out. so, I was not suprised to see him ask what happened...

reminds me of that other fighter last season... the black guy with 30+ fights that was talking so much, then lost in his fight. it seems those that talk the loudest lose the easiest... I suppose there are exceptions, but I like seeing those that talk too loud lose... thats just me though


----------



## green meanie (May 5, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> I was not suprised to see him ask what happened...


 
I wasn't surprised either. I just thought it was funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				mrhnau said:
			
		

> I suppose there are exceptions, but I like seeing those that talk too loud lose... thats just me though


 
me too.


----------



## DavidCC (May 5, 2006)

it seems that if you have to ask  "what happened?"  the answer to the question "who won?" is never going to be "you did".


----------



## Davejlaw (May 5, 2006)

Yeah! I couldn't stand that Solomon clown running his mouth every week...so annoying. I don't think that Rory looked fantastic or anything but kept Solomon tied up on the mat long enough to get out of the first round. Rory should work on his standup and takedown defense as he got slammed pretty easily in the opening round. Loved how Solomon didn't know what hit him. I wish that they showed the clips of the pre-match trashtalk to the loser after the fight!


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 6, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> it seems that if you have to ask  "what happened?"  the answer to the question "who won?" is never going to be "you did".




LOL.....I was thinking the same thing when he said that!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 6, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Yeah, Tito is turning out to be a lot better coach than I thought. Called out the jab to high kick knockdown.
> Didn't care to hear him dog out Rory a bit before the fight, a coach should never bad mouth his people in public. IMO
> I thinks alot of  Shammy stuff tonight may have been his WWE acting coming out



I agree Tito is showing he is a better coach then I thought also. 

Like I said before I do not have to like a person to respect them for something.


----------

